# TORO races!!!



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

Thinking about raceing these next year with the artic cat and wanted to get anybodys advice and exsperinces about them!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*info*

never heard of this before can you post info on it?


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

torn racing sorry not toro, its races for uts under texas off road nationals


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, We have friends getting in it. I don't think you are going to last long on an artic cat. Those guys are running canams and rzr's . Your stepping off in the big boy puddle and most of those guys got money and sponsors to back up their rides. Would be cool if they had a good class you could enter but really an artic cat is one of the bottom of the rung bikes sporting a wet clutch setup.


----------

